# New to 2.8L



## 2000_glss (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello all I'm a Heavy diesel mechanic been a clack head for years and vw's are my thing, I grew up with gassers and I have found a sweet ass deal on a 97' Audi quattro with a 2.8l Guy has a Mechanics lien and told me for the cost of the lien the car is mine. Car needs a motor here is the vin# WAUGA84AXVN059044 for any of you more suited in the 2.8l audi field what is the engine code, what kind of preventative measures should I take/common issues I should look out for. I'm the 1000$ car guy so I am hoping this is my next 1k car. Cheers!


----------



## TudelaVr6 (Jan 30, 2013)

Believe the engine code is afc, should be a 12v SOHC. What exactly is the reason it needs a new motor? I've got a '99 with the AHA but from my understanding they share common problems. Purchased mine with 170k on the ISO but it's in excellent condition. My first priorities would be timing belt service, oil leaks and coolant leaks. Common vw/Audi problems. Look for record of timing service. Check the spark plugs for oil in the wells, and look for leaking from the valve covers. Inspect as many coolant hoses as you can. Or look for obvious leaking. Check condition of pcv system and vacuum hoses. Rear wheel bearing are a common wear item. A lot of little things in my opinion, that would put someone who isn't mechanically inclined off. But parts really aren't too costly if you can do the work. Which I'm sure you could with the right tools. Have any more
Info on the car?


----------



## 2000_glss (Apr 23, 2011)

TudelaVr6 said:


> Believe the engine code is afc, should be a 12v SOHC. What exactly is the reason it needs a new motor? I've got a '99 with the AHA but from my understanding they share common problems. Purchased mine with 170k on the ISO but it's in excellent condition. My first priorities would be timing belt service, oil leaks and coolant leaks. Common vw/Audi problems. Look for record of timing service. Check the spark plugs for oil in the wells, and look for leaking from the valve covers. Inspect as many coolant hoses as you can. Or look for obvious leaking. Check condition of pcv system and vacuum hoses. Rear wheel bearing are a common wear item. A lot of little things in my opinion, that would put someone who isn't mechanically inclined off. But parts really aren't too costly if you can do the work. Which I'm sure you could with the right tools. Have any more
> Info on the car?


I actually ended up going back to the shop kicked the tires again and tried to turn the motor over and it was seized. The seller also informed me it had been sitting for 4 years so I pretty much gave up at that point, my vision was to do a 2.7 swap but I couldn't justify the expense, plus the work at that time. Thinking back now I should have bought it, but oh well I will find another. Thank you for the reply.


----------

